# 11" Corrado G60 rotor--dimensions of a 4 lug versus 5 lug



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Does anyone know if the rotor dimensions for the 11.0" 4-lug G60 Corrado are the same as the 11.0" 5-lug from the VR6 cars? I know they are both 280mm (11.0") diameter by 22mm thick, but I'm wondering if the "hat" offset is the same.
I'm working on a CAD design for a caliper bracket for a road racing buddy with a Saturn and he wants to upgrade his front brakes to something larger than the wimpy Saturn front rotors, use Wilwood calipers, yet still fit under 15" rims. Turns out the G60 rotors are a good candidate. I dimensioned my SLC rotors, but I'm not sure about the hat offset between the G60 and VR6 rotors...
Thanks in advance!
-Wayne


[Modified by Wayne92SLC, 7:51 AM 9-24-2002]


----------



## stoned-elvis (May 4, 2002)

*Re: 11" Corrado G60 rotor--dimensions of a 4 lug versus 5 lug (Wayne92SLC)*

yes they have a different offset. i dont know the difference


----------

